# Aquascaping 90 gallon



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the Crypts I think you need more plants and maybe some ground cover.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

_I have a 90 gallon tank, gravel substrate, anubias, java fern, crypts, tiger lotus. I fertilized only the substrate plants with root fertilizer tablets. I was doing water changes every couple of days as I had discus in there until today. _

What happened to the discus? What are your plans for this tank?

_Filtration are 2 Aqua Clear 110's with sponges only inside, sponge prefilter (I do have a XP3 which has not been opened~take off the HOBs and use this instead?_

Will you inject CO2? Until then, the HOBs will work just as good. They are easier to clean IMO.

_My gravel is only about an inch thick, should be thicker? And what is a good temperature for the plants I have?_

For Crypts and Lotus, 1 inch is a bit thin. They develop lots of roots. Good temps are between 74 and 78 for most plants. Some like it cooler, some can tolerate warmer.

_I also have a whole bunch of new plants from others, some vals, corkscrew vals, java ferns. Here is a picture of the tank right now. The crypts on the right side are growing like crazy, they like the corner obviously.

I was thinking high plants on the right graduating downwards in height to the left? May leave the middle open?_

Crypts are looking great. Middle open sounds good too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

The AC's will be fine if you are not injecting CO2. I just find canisters to be quieter, between the splashing and the mechanical noises that HOB's make.


----------

